# Possible Ipod solution?



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before but this may be a solution. Does anyone know if this item works with the X-Trail?

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/PAC_AAI_NIS.html

I've never seen the back of the in-dash 6 CD changer so I don't know if there is a 10 pin connector on the back. Does anyone have a pic of the back of the factory unit out?

I had an enfig connector with my VW and it worked awesome. I've emailed him to ask if it is compatible I'll let you know. He's in the States though so he probably won't know since they don't have the X-Trail.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

evjm said:


> I know this has been discussed before but this may be a solution. Does anyone know if this item works with the X-Trail?
> 
> http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/PAC_AAI_NIS.html
> 
> ...



That'd be excellent. No more iTrip = better sound !


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got an email from him:
" I do not have anything for Nissan but you can check with me in a few weeks I might have something.

Christian
Enfig Customer Care
EnfigCarStereo.com
[email protected]
aim:EnfigCarStereo
t:201-490-5015
f:201-969-2152"

Maybe if more of us bug him


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Funny...*

I just clicked on the link you provided and saw that they're selling that little box for $999.99.

On sale!

Must be a mistake (I hope).

The back of the X-Trail's six-disc changer looks like this:









The highlighted area is an unused connector (at least in the X-Trail). Could be for satellite radio or external CD changer control?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pic. I'll email that to him. Here is a better picture of the upgraded adaptor
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/PAC_AAI_NIS2.html

If the current HU is XM or Sirius ready then this may work...

Also if the stereo is similiar or the same as the following:
2005 Altima 
2004-2005 350Z 
2005 Frontier (Nismo & LE version) 
2004-2005 Maxima 
2003-2005 Murano 
2003-2005 Pathfinder 
2004-2005 Quest


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

evjm, did you ever purchase the PAC AAI-NIS 2? If so, can you provide some feedback? and pics would be wicked.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, found this site The Install Doctor - The Do-It-Yourself Car Stereo Installation Resource click int he Nissan and you'll get the Nissan Radio Wire Harnesses for those with cojones to install an after market radio.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

i bought a Belkin ipod car kit at Costco... put it in the dash glove box, and use my ipod video that way... crystal clear sound, no wires, and easy to hide... perfect solution for me that cost like 70 bucks... (acts as a charger too


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Are u talking about the iPod® T1082 Ultimate Starter Kit $74.99 Item # 107873?

If yes, I prefer to put my .mp3 on Cds instead of carrying an iPod and extra cables or whatnot. For now I am using the iTravel FM transmitter which works very nice but I don't want to hide the iPod every time I am out of the vehicle. Have in mind that this is my preference only and not everyone's.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

xtrailer said:


> Are u talking about the iPod® T1082 Ultimate Starter Kit $74.99 Item # 107873?
> 
> If yes, I prefer to put my .mp3 on Cds instead of carrying an iPod and extra cables or whatnot. For now I am using the iTravel FM transmitter which works very nice but I don't want to hide the iPod every time I am out of the vehicle. Have in mind that this is my preference only and not everyone's.


ya thats what i have,,, hey man no offense taken... I am 90% highway so hiding it once in awhile isn't a problem for me... there are no cables which i like... just the mount that the ipod sits in... perfect for me but maybe not everyone...

ps- does the stock HU play mp3's?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

No, the stock radio SUCKS big time I am gonna change it with a after-marker MP3 player. BTW, take a look at this item: Digipower iPod Navigator, $39.99, Product #37-4465-4 at Crappy Tire. I use it in my other car and it works great also but it would be a bit bulky in the X-Trail but it fits perfectly in the Grand Am.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

xtrailer said:


> No, the stock radio SUCKS big time I am gonna change it with a after-marker MP3 player. BTW, take a look at this item: Digipower iPod Navigator, $39.99, Product #37-4465-4 at Crappy Tire. I use it in my other car and it works great also but it would be a bit bulky in the X-Trail but it fits perfectly in the Grand Am.


ya that would be a tad bulky in the x alright.. thing i like about the Belkin is the long adjustable arm.. fits perfectly in the x dr. box


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

xtrailer said:


> evjm, did you ever purchase the PAC AAI-NIS 2? If so, can you provide some feedback? and pics would be wicked.


Hi, sorry so long to reply.

I didn't end up installing this. The merchant wasn't sure if it would fit and I didn't want to take the chance. I just use my cassette adaptor now.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

Stealth2424 said:


> i bought a Belkin ipod car kit at Costco...



Could you post a picture of this contraption? I'm not a Costco member, but could convince a friend to purchase if suitable.

Cheers,

Emil


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Just go to www.costco.ca and enter the item number 107873 in the search. Or just click here:
Costco iPod® T1082 Ultimate Starter Kit


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

umm actually thats not it.... i never looked at what you posted before.... this is what i have... but i DID get it at Costco...

Belkin : TuneBase™ FM for iPod


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Could u post a pic as to how it looks like connected to your xtrail?


----------



## esvcasm (Mar 27, 2006)

ecrase2500 said:


> I just clicked on the link you provided and saw that they're selling that little box for $999.99.
> 
> On sale!
> 
> ...



Hi ecrase,

In my X-Trail that connector is used in the stock 6 cd changer. I removed it last night, and the back of the radio does have a white connector hooked up to it... I have no idea where it goes or what it does, but it is there.

When you said "unused" do you mean that it could be left out (ignored) when replacing the head unit? I don´t have cruise control, satellite radio, extra cd changers, remotes, or additional amplifiers... so I don´t know what that conector might be for.

Later,
Carlos


----------

